# New foster dog - help me with a name?



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there a pic to help us with a name? What breed is she? I like Bella,Pippa, Ruby, Dana, Lady, Evie.!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops, a pic would help.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Melissa~

She's a cutey! I will put my thinking cap on for an appropriate name. :thinking:
When things settle down at our household I will have to foster again!

Kathy
Mom to Belle & Trooper


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

How about "Ginny"


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Winona, Penny, Jenny, Lynnie, Minnie . . .


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

Lady or Sadie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Tilly??? I can't believe I didn;t say Hooch. Maybe I need to go lay down now. ROFL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fiestyredheadntx said:


> Melissa~
> 
> She's a cutey! I will put my thinking cap on for an appropriate name. :thinking:
> When things settle down at our household I will have to foster again!
> ...


 
HI! lol, you know I'm going to keep bugging you till you do!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Minney, Sadie..that's about it..LOL, can't think tonight...Mickey


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would think some of the fun of these rescued dogs would be to try to find out their actual name - I'd be sitting at the puter rattling off every name in the book to see which one gets a reaction from her!

I know... Cookie! That might work! ::wavey:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like a sweetie pie.. Let's see... Wendy, Emmie. Cindy, Sidney, Wheatie, Lindsey, Bendi, Deedee, Sandi.. Will keep thinking, good luck!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She looks like a Sadie or a Sarah to me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

How about Cashmere.... I love that name...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are great at the name game! I'm going to put all of them on the list we keep. 

DH said how about "Whitney", so I called it out loud and she came runnning. So Whitney it is. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> How about Cashmere.... I love that name...


 
Suede is one of the names on the list we haven't used yet, if we get in a pair we could name them "Cashmere and Suede"!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I have a new foster dog today, she is 14 months old and has been called Winnie. But, we have lots of Winnie's in the rescue database so we need to change it. I'd like to find something that sounds similar to Winnie. Any ideas?


Someone in our household thinks Penny is a perfect name for a young golden lass...... and it rhymes with Winnie.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> You guys are great at the name game! I'm going to put all of them on the list we keep.
> 
> DH said how about "Whitney", so I called it out loud and she came runnning. So Whitney it is. Thanks for all the suggestions!


Did you have crack in your hand when you called Whitney??? ROFL Sorry I couldn;t resist.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Suede is one of the names on the list we haven't used yet, if we get in a pair we could name them "Cashmere and Suede"!


I have always wanted to name a cat Cashmere - I have a Paisley and use to have a Corduroy.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Whitney fits her beautifully, she is a doll!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Someone in our household thinks Penny is a perfect name for a young golden lass...... and it rhymes with Winnie.


I love the name Penny, my SIL is Penny so I couldn't use that name, plus the intake coordinator said too many Penny's already.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Gwennie

Jenny

Penny


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Whitney is gr8! But, I like Polly, Hailey, Bailey, & Sophie too!!

Kathy
Mom to Belle & Trooper


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

I like the name Chamois for a girl


----------

